# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Aikaleimaukset

## vko

Vieraana lukiessa, jotkin viestien aikaleimaukset - mitä ilmeisemmin klo 0000 ja 0200 välillä kirjoitetuissa - saattavat näyttää väärin viestin kirjoitetun "eilen" vaikka viesti todellisuudessa on kirjoitettu "tänään".

Asiaa selvitetään ja se pyritään korjaamaan mahdollisimman pian.

Edit: korjattu

----------

